# Complementary Therapy and FSH?



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Can anyone tell me anything about complimentary therapies having an effect on reducing FSH?

I feel so completely lost.

I found out yesterday my fsh is 21.  Our 3rd cycle and in fact, so the consultant so bluntly told me, any further ivf is at an end.  He said fsh would never come down enough for any more ivf chances.  I hadn't ever been told my fsh levels before, but yesterday was told at the first cycle it was 10 something and the second 11 something. So this is all new to me.

I was having reflexology but not very often and not during treatment.  I think I might have read that acupuncture may help.  But does anyone have any experience?

I don't know where to turn next.


----------



## r12311 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi i have just seen your post on here regarding lowering fsh levels.  Not sure but wheat grass may help with it?  I have just read a book called 'inconceivable' by julia indichova and she managed to lower her fsh levels with various methods, maybe worth a read?  It certainly is an inspiring story and even more so the stories of the other people at the end.  

Hope i have been of some help to you 

Good luck x


----------

